# Help! Looking for a roller club and or people near by to link up with.



## NWsteelheadbum (Nov 30, 2014)

I am curious if there is anyone out there that might be able to give me some info on where to link up with anybody with rollers in Central Oregon (Bend,Redmond,La pine,Prineville, Madras ect.....) I have searched online for two weeks and have only found two clubs in Oregon advertised online. Central Pacific pigeon club and Central Oregon racing Pigeon... I received no responses from neither. PLEASE HELP.. I am trying to get started and I had birds when I was a teenager but that was in Utah and now I want to start back up. I am looking for someone to link up with and just refresh on info and see their birds (kit box ideas and a breeder box) or whatever they are willing to share to help me out tip wise. Then possibly buy birds or someone that I can order from before breeding season. Any help would be much appreciated. I would even drive over to the valley (portland, Salem ect...) if you have any to sell. I want to see the bird family that I might be purchasing from perform first though if that is understandable. 
Thank you for your time and I hope to get something out of all this typing.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been looking for em too, no luck


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Vova said:


> I've been looking for em too, no luck


Vova, send NWsteelheadbum a pvt. message, he has gotten contact info for a couple flyers in that area. Good luck....


----------

